# Power Failure - Johannesburg



## Silver (4/3/14)

Hi all

Power failure in the Oaklands area in JHB. 
From about 8h40 this morning. Power has been off for about an hour
Wondering if any of you are experiencing the same?

Thankfully i have a few spare fully charged batteries for vaping purposes. 
And am on the ipad now. But only 35% charge remaining.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/3/14)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> Power failure in the Oaklands area in JHB.
> From about 8h40 this morning. Power has been off for about an hour
> ...



Not this morning but it has been happening by us too - has happened 3 times in the last month


----------



## Rowan Francis (4/3/14)

bryanston all ok ..


----------



## Silver (4/3/14)

ok thanks for the feedback guys 
time to check the city power feed on twitter, LOL


----------



## Silver (4/3/14)

Makes me now think of @ShaneW's signature line - if it werent for electricity we'd be vaping in the dark!

I am in a somewhat more darkened room, vaping nicely  Glad I have several batteries fully charged

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/3/14)

Silver said:


> Thankfully i have a few spare fully charged batteries for vaping purposes. And am on the ipad now. But only 35% charge remaining.



That's why I have an SVD and 4 18650's!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (25/1/15)

Power failure plumage




Many suburbs out of power in JHB owing to the weather. Big rain. 

Hoping it comes back soon. But in the meantime, I am vaping on!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## free3dom (25/1/15)

Sorry to hear that @Silver ...just glad you're powered up to lessen the pain a bit 

As if load shedding isn't enough, we still suffer from unreliable power too 

Hope your batteries last

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (26/1/15)

All back to normal this morning
Power must have come back on in the middle of the night

Reactions: Like 2


----------

